# Nook Color and Video



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Does a Nook Color have to be rooted to watch videos?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> Does a Nook Color have to be rooted to watch videos?


Nope, you can watch your own videos when it is in boring old stock. As with any digital video, they have to be in the right format.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/nookcolor-support-beyond-ebooks/379002553/

From the FAQ at the above link:

_Your NOOK Color supports the following video file formats: 3gp, 3g2, mp4, m4v; MPEG-4 Simple Profile up to 854x480; H.263 up to 352x288; H.264 Baseline profile up to 854x480

Your NOOK Color will not support the following video file formats: Mov/qt; AVI; MKV; Xvid/divx; WMV / VC-1; H.264 Main and High profile; and videos with a resolution higher than 854x480 _


----------

